# Northern Show Pickering



## LadyJ

Just a reminder folks that booking closes for this show at 9.am 1st September
and there are still quite a few of you on the rally list showing unconfirmed :roll: so please get booking and let us know when you have. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## 99843

Hi Jacquie
Just to let you know tickets arrived Saturday
thanks
Tanky


----------



## LadyJ

Okey dokey Tanky have you checked that they have Motorhomefacts on them.



Jacquie


----------



## 99843

Yes


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Hi, Sorry to say we'll not be with you for the weekend, though being local we'll be in for the day... we've tickets for Lee Evans in Sheffield on the Saturday night, so hope we have something to laugh at in this wet summer. 

Hope you all have a great time and may see some of you around when we pop up for the day. 

David and Jan


----------



## betsy

Hello Jacquie

I received my tickets this morning - can you please confirm - I am not sure how it works from here as I am still showing as unconfirmed on the list. 
Thanks and regards
Colin


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Colin (betsy) I will confirm you on the rally list now thanks



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jac

I'm glad you noticed the booking close date for this show, I just expecting it to be after Shepton show close date, so hadn't started to remind people.

There aren't just a few unconfirmed for this show there are 15 :roll: :roll: 

Can you please let us know when you have booked and make sure you do it before 9.00am on 1/9/08 the booking close time.


----------



## LadyJ

You just can't get the staff now days :roll: think every body has gone to sleep on this one Jen :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi Jac and Jen

I am watching this as well,but good night for now

george


----------



## LadyJ

scottie said:


> Hi Jac and Jen
> 
> I am watching this as well,but good night for now
> 
> george


George dear its not much good watching it you should be hollering at the folks to get booking :lol:

those un confirmed on the rally list are:=

gazza333
gjc
SandJ
bigwig01
dwwwuk
Camoyboy
sealady
lookback
Jezport

Jacquie


----------



## supernan

*re pickering*

HI supernan here just to confirm i have now booked for the show at pickering

thankyou supernan


----------



## clianthus

Hi supernan

I've confirmed you on our list, thanks for letting us know.

Jac will take you off her naughty list when she next comes on site!!


----------



## LadyJ

supernan and MandyandDave taken off me naughty list as they have now booked  now what about the rest of you :?: 




Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi Jac and Jen

can you please mark jm as confirmed, as us mere mortals ,sorry rally assistant, can't confim names :lol: 

george
(scottie)


----------



## LadyJ

scottie said:


> Hi Jac and Jen
> 
> can you please mark jm as confirmed, as us mere mortals ,sorry rally assistant, can't confim names :lol:
> 
> george
> (scottie)


I take it you mean JimM George have you been hollering at him:lol: ok all confirmed

Jacquie


----------



## 95897

Hi Jacquie,

Tickets arrived this morning - complete with MHF camping, Looking forward to seeing you and John again. Lynda and I will be arriving lunch time on the Friday.

Keith
Aaronsdad


----------



## LadyJ

Aaronsdad said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Tickets arrived this morning - complete with MHF camping, Looking forward to seeing you and John again. Lynda and I will be arriving lunch time on the Friday.
> 
> Keith
> Aaronsdad


Hi Keith

You won't be seeing us at Pickering as we are down south at Warren Farm can't be in 2 places at once :lol: but i'm sure Angie & George will look after you well at Pickering.

Jacquie


----------



## scottie

LadyJ said:


> Aaronsdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Tickets arrived this morning - complete with MHF camping, Looking forward to seeing you and John again. Lynda and I will be arriving lunch time on the Friday.
> 
> Keith
> Aaronsdad
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Keith
> 
> You won't be seeing us at Pickering as we are down south at Warren Farm can't be in 2 places at once :lol: but i'm sure Angie & George will look after you well at Pickering.
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Thanks Jac and Keith
we will do our best (as usual ) to look after all at the rally :wink:

look forward to meeting old and new friends.
george
(scottie)


----------



## BargainHunter

Hi All,

Just booked with Warners and confirmed on the Rally Database.

Look forward to seeing you all

Malcolm & Sue


----------



## hilldweller

LadyJ said:


> You won't be seeing us at Pickering as we are down south at Warren Farm can't be in 2 places at once Jacquie


I always said you couldn't hack it.


----------



## b16duv

*Pickering Show*

Hi everybody,

Never been to a rally before so be gentle with me! How do I confirm attendance - I've just ordered the tickets from Warners this afternoon. Do I have to wait for tickets to arrive before confirming?

Thanks in anticipation...

David


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Pickering Show*



b16duv said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Never been to a rally before so be gentle with me! How do I confirm attendance - I've just ordered the tickets from Warners this afternoon. Do I have to wait for tickets to arrive before confirming?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation...
> 
> David


Hi David

I see you managed to confirm yourself well done 

Jacquie


----------



## 98452

Been told its very wet there.


----------



## an99uk

*Northern Show*

Isn't it wet everywhere!! :lol:

But we will still have a good time.

Angie


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

Just over a week until close of booking 1/9/08 and still 12 unconfirmed for this rally :roll: :roll: 

So, can you please book with Warners, making sure you put Motorhomefacts.com as your club (You get £2 Discount when you do this and also get to camp with us!) then let us know you have booked so that we can confirm you.

Looking forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## scottie

Hi Jen and Jac

Have we contacted members on the list to see if they are still going. :?: :roll: 


george
(scottie)


----------



## clianthus

Hi George

I haven't contacted members individually, I don't think Jac has either.

I'm away from tomorrow morning until Tuesday so if you have a spare few minutes :roll: :roll:


----------



## scottie

Thanks Jen

I will start to email after work today.
george


----------



## LadyJ

George I have pmd all the unconfirmed but as you and Angie are in charge at Pickering you can pm em all again and maybe then they will get booking :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi Jac
I will start when i get home
thanks
george


----------



## LadyJ

Thoes still un confirmed on the list are:-



gjc
SandJ
dwwwuk
sealady
Jezport (booking when he gets back :roll: )from where I don't know :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## 106863

*NORTHERN SHOW pickering*

HI sorry im unable to come this year motorhome problems sorry missing out enjoy your selfs from bigwig01


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: NORTHERN SHOW pickering*



bigwig01 said:


> HI sorry im unable to come this year motorhome problems sorry missing out enjoy your selfs from bigwig01


Ok bigwig01 I will delete you from the rally list thank you for letting us know

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only a week left now to book to camp with us at Pickering if you are intending on coming then please add your name to the rally list and book with Warners to camp with Motorhomefacts.com and let me know when you ahve booked please. Thanks

We have room for 50 vans and at the moment there are 35 names on the list some of which are still un confirmed so if the un confirmed could please let me know what they are doing it would help greatly. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi Jac and Jen

I have emailed the members on the list,so far only one reply.

george


----------



## scottie

Hi All
There are only 9 days left until the close of bookings for the pickering show,35 names on the list,we have 50 places,
you still have time.
go on you know you want to

george


----------



## 92859

*Pickering*

Greetings,

We are looking forward to going but don't know for certain if we shall be able to make it, we have our tickets but some health matters are causing concern, but hopefully we will see you all there!


----------



## scottie

Hi 
Only 8 days left for booking for the Pickering show.

george


----------



## scottie

Hi

Now only 7 days left for booking at the pickering show


george
(scottie)


----------



## scottie

hi

we still have 4 to confirm 

sandj
gjc
sealady
jezport

can you please confirm if you are still going.
thanks
george
(scottie)
rally marshal for Pickering Show


----------



## LadyJ

5 George CLS has added his name to the rally list Laughing

Have you booked Mark ?


only 6 days left to book folks



Jacquie


----------



## 94055

Take our name off the list Jackie, we still had 6 days to decide but have been hounded with reminders. 

If we end up booking we will let you know

Steve


----------



## LadyJ

SandJ said:


> Take our name off the list Jackie, we still had 6 days to decide but have been hounded with reminders.
> 
> If we end up booking we will let you know
> 
> Steve


Ok Steve all deleted and I wouldn't call 2 pms exactly hounded, if you had answered the first one you wouldn't have got any more.

Jacquie


----------



## 94055

LadyJ said:


> Ok Steve all deleted and I wouldn't call 2 pms exactly hounded, if you had answered the first one you wouldn't have got any more.
> Jacquie


I got a personal email as well, that I believe is out of order. How was that obtained? I do not have my email on open forum and objected to requesting for an email contact when booking rallies.

I am not a child and to quote "if you had answered the first one you wouldn't have got any more" I find rather insulting. How did you know why i had not replied. I got the pm's and was going to answer when I knew the final decision. If it had stared filling up to the max I would have withdrawn.

I am not one that puts my name down for every rally and does not go.

Steve.


----------



## nukeadmin

I am not sure as haven't asked but I assume the rally co-ord has used the facility available to them to send emails to attendees of a rally. This does not reveal your email address to the user, same as the forum email does not.


----------



## 94055

Dave,

I do not have my email available to others on here and would appreciate it not being available to anyone but you.

I am not going to drag this on and on but look at how many reminders on the Pickering post. I get an email notification for every one.

I also objected to giving my mobile no, i still do.

Steve


----------



## LadyJ

Only 5 days left now for booking folks to camp with us at Pickering



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We still have plenty of room at Pickering if any more of you would like to join us there, booking closes at 9am on the 1st September so if you want to join the gang then be quick adding your name to the rally list and booking with Warner's to camp with Motorhomefacts




Jacquie


----------



## glenm

Hi Jacquie
We have just booked with Warners, does anyone have a postcode for the pickering site
Thanks 
James


----------



## LadyJ

glenm said:


> Hi Jacquie
> We have just booked with Warners, does anyone have a postcode for the pickering site
> Thanks
> James


Thank you James for letting us know you have booked. I think the post codeis YO18 8EA.

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Folks

Just a reminder that Pre-booking closes at 9.00am on Monday - so you've still got the weekend to decide and book, if you want to join us at this new venue for The Northern Show.

Don't forget to put "Motorhomefacts.com" down as your club so that we are allocated space for you to camp with our group.

Look forward to hearing from a few more of you.


----------



## aldhp21

LadyJ said:


> We still have plenty of room at Pickering if any more of you would like to join us there, booking closes at 9am on the 1st September so if you want to join the gang then be quick adding your name to the rally list and booking with Warner's to camp with Motorhomefacts
> 
> Jacquie


Hello Jacquie,

only recently joined MHF and this will be mine and Sue's 2nd adventure since buying the MH.

Hope I've done this right, reserved a place on here and have now gone and booked/paid for Fri/Sat nights on the Outandaboutlive website.

How do I confirm my reservation.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## clianthus

Hi aldhp21

You seem to have managed to confirm yourself on our list for the show, well done!

It would appear that you have done everything right, just check your tickets when you receive them to make sure you have booked to camp with Motorhomefacts.

I hope you enjoy your "adventure" with us, I'm sure Angie and George, our marshalls at the show, will make you very welcome.


----------



## LadyJ

Only about 15 hours left to book folks so if you want to camp with MHF get booking FAST and add your names to the rally list.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Pre booking with Warner's has now closed for this show





Jacquie


----------



## dbnosey

*Pickering Show Ground*

Just come back from Pickering Show Ground Camping & Caravan NFOL. and what an awful place. I was put on an outer field because the one we were booked onto had been flooded, we had a 25,000 litre fresh water tanker that never moved from thursday am until we left on Sunday pm. The Elsan tank was part full when we arrived which bye Sunday was overflowing. The show ground although had hard road ways were very rough and once you left these the ground was very soft and motorhomes were getting stuck.

I'm glad I'm only going as a day visitor, and I only hope that it soon moves back to York.
I know Warners are very good at this sort of thing but it will take a miracle to get this site to any reasonable standard.


----------



## aldhp21

Hello Jacquie

Tickets arrived today with "M-FACTS" across the middle.

Looking forward to it, best pack wellies and brolly's

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Rapide561

*Northern Show*

Hi Jacqui and all

I might be able to make this one - am I too late with my wheel barrow?

Russell


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Northern Show*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi Jacqui and all
> 
> I might be able to make this one - am I too late with my wheel barrow?
> 
> Russell


Yes Russell booking closed on Monday for this show :roll: if you go you will have to be in General Camping Area.

We still got room st Shepton though and Artona has some tickets he don't want :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## 90128

Oh Russell you should have booked I would have liked to see how you were coping in that smaller motorhome :!: 

However keep checking the forum because someone may not be able to go at the last minute and offer their tickets.


----------



## Rapide561

*Pickering*

Hi

I am actually going to a wedding in Leeds on the Saturday night, so me, the dog and the motorhome will stay at the hotel.

I might be able to do Shepton, but arriving Saturday 'til Monday.

Will report back.

Russell


----------



## jetski

*pickering*

just heard on the news pickering is flooded does anybody know what is happening tothe northern show


----------



## greenasthegrass

Pickering looks like boats will be needed rather than MH! :lol: 

Also don't forget ya wellies, brollies and canoes!


----------



## 90403

*Pickering Pre Rally*

Hi All,
Just a cutesy notice, the Pickering MCC Pre Rally at 
Clifton Rugby Club, York, is now cancelled. The Rugby pitch is now occupied by DUCKS and that is not a joke.
I was due to host that rally, as I have done in the past, its very bad.
The river tributary has burst its banks again
The Pickering Showground is not much better, Pickering Town is again flooded tonight almost a year to the day since the last time.
I spoke to Warners yesterday and asked what contingecy plans were in place, the young lady said "they would get some straw in."
Lets hope we get some drying weather during the next 10 days.
Don't forget your wellies, Mac


----------



## Gonewiththewind

Hi all, I booked ages ago through another forum  However they have now decided they are not in attendance :evil: . Mind you I still get the discount :lol: So its a case of "Where ever I lay my head is my home".

Ill bring my dingy shall I. :lol: 

Don


----------



## 90128

The motor bike/trike show at Barnard Castle, was cancelled Saturday by the Health and Safety executive. So it appears Warners may not have the last say whether the Pickering Show goes on or not. 

Also having looked at the Pickering Showground website I found that the Folk Festival there was cancelled in August because of the wet weather and flooded showground. 

The ground in North Yorkshire is saturated - certainly we have never seen road conditions like Saturday where the water was running out of fields and down the roads like rivers. We saw a blue barrel travelling down a beck, when in the Leyburn area and later what looked like the same blue barrel was travelling in a rush of water over a road near Bedale.

I believe the Pickering Show will be cancelled because it will take some kind of miracle to dry the ground in the next week or so. Straw will not be suffcient - it will just float away.


----------



## Polo

*Pickering*

Hi all.  What can I add to what Sealady has said, but I visited today and although very wet and soggy with plenty of water on the ground the potholed hard roads were OK. As far as it goes the Show is still all 'go' so here's hoping that there are no more torrential downpours. See you all in a few days and will keep you posted.


----------



## 90128

...


----------



## scottie

Hi All
We will be at the Pickering Show ground on Wednsday late afternoon,we will post on the site our location at the show and a ground report.

We will be able to be contacted on 07852 794129 at the show .


george
Scottie


----------



## scottie

:idea:


----------



## an99uk

*Pickering Show*


----------



## trevorf

Today the sun is shining and the ground is drying.

Forget your boats and wellies, bring shorts and BBQ's

:wink:    

We will be there around luchtime on Friday, look forward to seeing you all.

Trevor


----------



## scottie

Hi Trevor 
Thanks for that bit of good news,lets hope it keeps up,
i will put the inflatable away now

We are looking forward to meeting old friends as well as the newbees that are joining us for the first time.

 
george
Scottie


----------



## Don_Madge

The weather forecast for the week till Friday for this area is dry and some sunshine. The long term forecast for Sat/Sun is sunshine see http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=Pickering&day=6

Enjoy the show.

Don


----------



## trevorf

Yep, the weather is looking good. High pressure moving in from the east on Thursday and no significant rain all week.

I have several 200 X 20mm solid oak flooring planks cluttering up my garage. Cut into 1m lengths they will be great to "park"on soft ground, speading the weight of your van and stopping the wheels sinking. 

If anyone wants any just let me know and I will cut to legth and bring to Pickering for you.

Trevor


----------



## JimM

trevorf said:


> If anyone wants any just let me know and I will cut to legth and bring to Pickering for you.
> 
> Trevor


Yes please Might stop me sinking again !!
Jim


----------



## Polo

*Pickering*

Hi all. I am here on the showground at Pickering and although we have had two dry days it is VERY VERY soggy! (sorry to shout!). There is a vast amount of water around and although the site owner has been trying to pump water away from areas on site it don't seem to help. There are areas which are unusable. Bring your wellies and here's hoping that we don't see any more of that sh***y rain.

See you soon.


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Polo,

The high clay content at Pickering has always been a problem, the water takes a long time to drain away. Also if I remember correctly the area is a flood plain. 8O 

lets hope the show goes ahead OK. 

Don


----------



## trevorf

No problem Jim, your name is on a set.


Trevor


----------



## aldhp21

trevorf said:


> Yep, the weather is looking good. High pressure moving in from the east on Thursday and no significant rain all week.
> 
> I have several 200 X 20mm solid oak flooring planks cluttering up my garage. Cut into 1m lengths they will be great to "park"on soft ground, speading the weight of your van and stopping the wheels sinking.
> 
> If anyone wants any just let me know and I will cut to legth and bring to Pickering for you.
> 
> Trevor


Hello Trevor, I don't much like the idea of sinking in the mire so would appreciate your offer.

Think we're planning leaving about 4ish on Friday so should be arriving just after 7:00pm.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## trevorf

Ok thats Jim and Alan on my list. Still have a few left, anybody else ?

Trevor


----------



## 99843

I'll have some please mate, will be arriving friday evening.
Cheers Tanky


----------



## stevem

trevorf said:


> Ok thats Jim and Alan on my list. Still have a few left, anybody else ?
> 
> Trevor


 Yes please if there's any left. We have a tag axle so do we need an extra set? Or better still a longer (say 2 metre) set if poss. Arriving Friday some time so see you there. 
Stevem


----------



## Don_Madge

See this anouncment on the Pickering ShowHERE on the Out & About forum by Warners.

Don


----------



## trevorf

Tanky and Stevem added to list. If I have any more spare I will bring them to distribute on a first come first serve basis.

Stevem - already cut up into lengths but I will have a deeper dig in the back of my garage for any longer ones.

Trevor


----------



## Polo

*Pickering*

Hi all. Well how pleased I am to report that the ground is looking good at the moment and the weather forcast looks good (she says with everything crossed!). There are still unusable areas but at least its easier to walk around. The various dealers are bringing in the vehicles and the traders are also getting set up so it all looks good. Still don't forget your wellies because we could all be fooled!!

See you all soon.


----------



## scottie

Hi All
Just a quick reminder that we will post a report on the show ground tomorrow afternoon, hopefully it will be sunshine all the way :lol: 
we have a mobile phone number set up for the show if /should you want/need to contact us. 07852 794129 

george & angie

scottie & an99uk


----------



## sideways

*Pickering*

Just had text from two lots of friends who have arrived at Pickering, one of wich has a tag axle Autoutrail, they have been and looked at showground and feel there is a distinct possibility of them not getting on due to ground conditions. Does anyone know any different?


----------



## an99uk

*Pickering show*

Me and Scottie are marshalling at Pickering and we will be there by 3pm.

I will post an up-date on ground conditions as soon as I can.
Watch this space..................

The contact number for us is. 07852 794129


----------



## an99uk

*Pickering*

Well here we are. 
The showground is huge and so is our parking place.

The ground is fine, soft in parts but with carefull parking we can avoid them.

The showground is signposted from the centre of Pickering.
When you arrive aim for Motorhome Clubs Camping, and look out for yellow MHF signs directing you to our parking spot.
As you come in the gate, go straight on, past the tin hut, take it slowly the road is a bit pot holey, and there we are, straight in front of you.

If you are coming from the North, Sutton Bank was closed today for major roadworks, so if you are intending coming this way, check before you set off.

See you all soon

Angie


----------



## Rapide561

*Visitors*

Hi

Do you know if there is anywhere to park on Sunday as a "day visitor"?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## an99uk

*Pickering Show*

Hi Russell.

There is plenty of parking, it is on grass, but is firm.
Do come and visit us when you come.

The little yellow signs are all out, watch out for the MHF sign on the tin hut. TURN LEFT here.
Water is available at a water point to the left of the tin hut before you drive down the pot holed road.

You can't miss us it looks like the battle of Cullodon :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

Hi

Question time....

I am on my way from the wedding the day before in Leeds - hotel Kontiki on the church drive, and then staying Sunday night at the CCC Slingsby. I don't need water etc.

Is there an admission charge for day visitors and also can Jenifer come along?

Russell


----------



## scottie

*Pickering Show*

Hi all

I thought i would just show some pictures of where we are.


----------



## aldhp21

Fantastic, I just love the way the glowing sunset bounces of the metalwork.



Alan.


----------



## 101578

You lot being held captive in there? :lol:


----------



## scottie

sorry all cant load the photos


----------



## clianthus

*Northern Motorhome Show, Pickering!*

Hi everyone

For all those who have been asking me about this show, I have now listed it in the Rallies section at the bottom of the front page, so you can start putting your names on the list.

I have included all the details I have received so far, which I think is everything except the entertainment, Warners don't seem to have that in hand yet. They have given me the prices for the entertainment though, they seem to know that :wink:

Hope this helps you to plan your summer rallies.


----------



## scottie

*Northern Motorhome Show, Pickering!*

thanks Jen
Lets hope we have the same plot as last year,dry and right at the entrance for the show.
scottie


----------



## aldhp21

*Pickering 2009*

Tickets arrived today!!


----------



## ytank

hope mine do then. are you booked for club show aswell


----------



## aldhp21

ytank said:


> hope mine do then. are you booked for club show aswell


yep, looking forward to it. Going to try and persuade Sue while we're there
that we need a bigger mh 

And hopefully Scotty and Ange (and Jim) will be on hand to help me put the awning up again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It might be nice if you posted all the details in this thread as some of the :newb:'s might not know how to get to the info, or maybe just post a link to it.

While on this subject, and I'm sure that I'm not alone in this thinking, Whilst I know they put these shows on for the bank holidays etc to get more visitors, a lot of us would like to go to these shows, but don't want to use up valuable holiday time, so go somewhere else and never get to a show, it's OK if you have nothing planned for that weekend, but what if you have.

Why not have them on normal weekends, I'm sure the cost of the venue would be much cheaper, therefore so would the tickets, possible visitors might have more flexibility to come and spend the whole day or even the weekend to take in more of the show, more visitors = more products sold = more chance of prices coming down = more jobs saved for the people at the trade stands etc.

It seems to be a win win situation.

All those in favour say aye.

Kev.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It might be nice if you posted all the details in this thread as some of the :newb:'s might not know how to get to the info, or maybe just post a link to it.
> 
> While on this subject, and I'm sure that I'm not alone in this thinking, Whilst I know they put these shows on for the bank holidays etc to get more visitors, a lot of us would like to go to these shows, but don't want to use up valuable holiday time, so go somewhere else and never get to a show, it's OK if you have nothing planned for that weekend, but what if you have.
> 
> Why not have them on normal weekends, I'm sure the cost of the venue would be much cheaper, therefore so would the tickets, possible visitors might have more flexibility to come and spend the whole day or even the weekend to take in more of the show, more visitors = more products sold = more chance of prices coming down = more jobs saved for the people at the trade stands etc.
> 
> It seems to be a win win situation.
> 
> All those in favour say aye.
> 
> Kev.


Och Aye?

or

Aye Aye?

Que?

SDA


----------



## ytank

bank holidays are spot on for me at least you no u can get a pitch and its a good atamsfere free camp is great


so its a yes from me

hope to see you there with flags flying :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

We seem to have a lot of queries regarding this show :roll: :roll:

First of all it is not on a Bank Holiday Weekend! The dates of our rally at the show are:

16/07/2009 - 20/07/2009

Full details as requested are here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=200

I hope this helps all those who don't know where to find this information, and I would just like to remind everyone that the closing date for booking to camp with MHFacts is 26/06/2009 so get booking!! If you put us down as your club you get £2 club discount as well.

Please put your name on the MHF rally list and then confirm your booking from the automated e-mail you will receive from MHF when you have completed your booking with Warners the Show organisers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thanks Jenny,

That should boost figures a little, and I apologise for assuming it was a BH weekend, as I didn't check the calendar.

Kev.


----------



## ytank

ye and me kev


----------



## clianthus

That's ok guys, at least between us we may have brought the show to the attention of a few more folks :wink:


----------



## scottie

*Northern Motorhome Show, Pickering!*

Hi Jen
I see we have 16 booked for pickering,there are still some members to confirm,we have room for some more going,if the weather is as good as last year then i will be a happy marshal.we are looking forward to meeting up with old and new friends again.
:wav:

george
scottie


----------



## ytank

hi to all i have booked but not yet got my tickets for the show so when do i confirm. or how do i confirm help needed please

thanks tank


----------



## LadyJ

ytank said:


> hi to all i have booked but not yet got my tickets for the show so when do i confirm. or how do i confirm help needed please
> 
> thanks tank


Hi tank

You have to add your name to the rally list first on the front page.
When you have added your name you should get an e.mail from us with a link on it to confirm, click on the link and that confirms you on the rally list.

I presume you have booked with Warners to camp with MHF?

Northern Show Rally

Jacquie


----------



## scottie

*Northern Motorcaravan Show, Pickering Show Rally*

Hi all
We are now on countdown for Pickering Show,booking closes in 4 weeks time on the 26/06/09,we have 24 booked,7 not confirmed.
Sorry to post this now but we will be on our holidays soon,Pickering last year was a good show,the weather was good to us,and we had a good pitch,this year pickering show has come forward a few months,so hopefully the weather will be HOT.
There is still room for more names on the list.
hope to see more new faces and meet up with our friends again.
george
scottie
:wav:


----------



## quartet

*Are we on an Island?*

Hi
Got my tickets today and it shows the MHF group on an island next to the entertainment. Are we gonna put out wagons into a circle round the outside and fight off off the ****** lol?
Barry


----------



## Sonesta

Hi there George and Scottie, I have booked and paid today for a pitch with the Motorhome Facts Club.

Sounds like it will be a good show and we are really looking forward to attending and meeting you all.  We've also paid extra for the Sat night entertainment with Freddy Star, PJ Proby and Lee Hard the No1 tribute to Peter Kay! It should be a fun night and at only £15 a ticket I think that represents great value. I used to love Freddy Star when he was in his heyday and so I am hoping he is still as funny now as he used to be.

Please confirm me on your rally list and fingers crossed the weather is going to be kind to us all  

See you soon.  

Sue


----------



## scottie

*Northern Motorcaravan Show, Pickering Show Rally*

Hi Sue
I have confirmed your booking with MHF and look forward to meeting up with you again,yep the sat night ententainment does look very tempting,we will wait before we decide.

George (scottie)

We now have 26 booked,7 not confirmed yet,but we have space for 50 and just under 4 weeks left until booking closes.

scottie


----------



## scottie

*Northern Motorhome Show, Pickering!*

Hi All
Just a reminder booking for this show closes on the 26/6/09.that is only 3 weeks now,
We now have 31 booked,but 9 not confirmed yet,please remember to tick the opt in box when confirming your place.
thanks
george
scottie


----------



## scottie

*Northern Motorhome Show, Pickering!*

Hi All
Just a reminder that it is less than 3 weeks till booking closes for this show,we have 31 booked, 8 not confirmed,still room for more,local discounts are available for some of the local attractions.

scottie.


----------



## domannhal

Hi Scottie, I booked with Warners last night and received confirmation Email, so can you put us down as confirmed,please. It will be the first time with MHF, so looking forward to it. :lol:


----------



## scottie

*Northern Motorhome Show, Pickering!*

Hi All Again

There are now just 11 Days left before booking closes for pickering show
there is still 8 non confirmed, 32 booked in total we have room for 50 vans.
scottie
:lol:
sorry i can't count.


----------



## LadyJ

Still 6 on the list unconfirmed they being

lucy2
JimM
jetski
jbs61
CLS
Chascass


Would you all be good enough to let poor Scottie know when you have booked and as he says you only have till 9am on the 26th of June to book so do get a move on please :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## camoyboy

Booked online today, please confirm me as I can't find the email.
Thanks,
Colin


----------



## scottie

*Northern Motorhome Show, Pickering!*

Hi Colin
I have confirmed your place on MHF.
see you there.
george
scottie


----------



## LadyJ

One down 7 to go George  and there is still plenty of room if a few more would like to join Scottie at Pickering just add your name to the rally list and get booking with Warners.


Jacquie


----------



## scottie

*Northern Motorhome Show, Pickering!*

Hi all
Today is the 15th of june booking for this show closes on the 26th at 9am,
We have 33 booked we still have 7 not confirmed,will the non confirmed members please let the rally staff know ASAP,I will be in france from the 18th of june so will have limited internet access.
We still have room for more
See you there.
George
scottie
Non Confirmed Names.
gypsies 
jbs61 
chascass
CLS 
lucy2
JimM 
jetski .
:wav:


----------



## 115824

*Pickering show*

Hiya. just letting you know that we have just booked our tickets for the Pickering Show. so now confirming our stay from Thursday and leaving Sunday.
see you then
Lorraine n Tam

ps. hope I am in the correct subject!!!!


----------



## Jezport

We are posting payment to them (had voucher)


----------



## Squeezy

Hi Scottie
I have sent you (I hope) a pm regarding the Pickering Show. Please let me know if you have not received it.


----------



## suedew

all you lucky people, getting to stay and meet up. may the weather be kind to you. hope to be day visitors though.
sue n john


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Still 4 on the list unconfirmed they being

lucy2 (booking when he gets back from France :lol: )
JimM
jbs61
CLS


Could you all please let us know when you have booked you only have 7 days now so please get a move on.

Could all the folks that have booked please check there tickets and make sure you have motorhomefacts on them, because if you haven't then you will have to get them altered if you want to camp with us.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I see we have our usual last minuet rush to join us at a show rally :roll: :lol: and we now have only 3 days left to book with Warners and there are now the following folks still un confirmed

CLS
jbs61
nomad76
billjoy

Please shout up if you have booked and as scottie is swaning round France at the moment please let me know so that I can confirm you on the list.


Booking closes at 9am on the 26th June
Jacquie


----------



## CliveMott

Stick your heads in our awning and swap a few insults when you pass!

Clive


----------



## scottie

*Northern Motorhome Show, Pickering!*

Hi All
We just got back from a very short break a bit early,
Now we have 41 booked for the show,great,still room for some more,there are still 6 not confirmed,the closing date is the 26 June at 9am so not much time left.

scottie

Hi squeezy
Thanks i have the pm and the letter.
Thanks 
george
scottie


----------



## lucy2

*Re: Northern Motorhome Show, Pickering!*



scottie said:


> Hi All
> We just got back from a very short break a bit early,
> Now we have 41 booked for the show,great,still room for some more,there are still 6 not confirmed,the closing date is the 26 June at 9am so not much time left.
> 
> scottie
> 
> Hi squeezy
> Thanks i have the pm and the letter.
> Thanks
> george
> scottie


 just booked tonite with warners, and confirmed with MHF


----------



## Jezport

Dont know if mine is confirmed, we sent the booking by post.

Regards
Jez


----------



## lucy2

Jezport said:


> Dont know if mine is confirmed, we sent the booking by post.
> 
> Regards
> Jez


 are you still using snail mail in the posh part of Leeds you could have sent it quicker by parrot post or carrier pigeon


----------



## teal

*Pickering show*

Would you please put my name down as i cannot see where else to do it.Thanks.


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Pickering show*

Hi teal

Please add your name to the rally list here

Northern show rally

Just click on the bit at the bottom that says "I want to reserve a provisional place at this Show Rally" and add your details.

Jacquie


----------



## scottie

*pickering show*

Hi Again
Can the members listed please let us know if they are or if they have booked with warners.
thanks
george
scottie

jbs61 
nomad76 
CLS 
billjoy


----------



## tombo5609

Hi Jaquie,
I am booked in for the Pickering show but since registereing I have changed my M/H so the Reg No. is different. Is this important or can I just explain on arrival.
Tom.


----------



## scottie

*pickering show*

Hi tombo5609 
You can either phone them or tell them when you get there,have you changed it on the MHF list,that way if any problem at the gate we can clear it up.
george
scottie
ps.
I have asked the moderators to move your post from last years to this years posts,hope that makes sense.
george


----------



## Zebedee

Have done the merge as you asked Scottie, but it can be a minefield!!

I hope it hasn't wrecked the chronology of the posts. There's nowt we can do about it if it has, as they are all indelibly date stamped as they are posted.

Fingers crossed.

Dave


----------



## scottie

*pickering show*

Hi all
Just a reminder that tomorrow at 9am is the last you can book to camp with a group at this show,
we still have 4 non confirmed members

jbs61 
nomad76 
CLS 
billjoy

can you please let us know if you are attending.
thanks.
scottie


----------



## LadyJ

Booking for this show has now closed so if you haven't booked you will NOT be allowed to camp with us at Pickering.



Jacquie


----------



## scottie

*pickering show*

Hi all 
Could the following members please check your tickets for Pickering show as you are not on warners list to camp with MHF.

Kenny 
The singer 
Philelektra 
Charlefen 
BlackScorpion

please check that your tickets show Motorhomefacts if they dont then contact Warners to make sure they get added to the club list.
You MUST contact Warners to sort it out before Fri 10th July, the closing date for dealing with ticket queries. 
scottie


----------



## Hezbez

There is a bit of a possibility we will be able to come to Pickering.
Are we too late to book and camp in the MHF area?

Thanks


----------



## clianthus

Hi Hezbez


Sorry but pre-booking to camp with MHF for this show closed on 26/6/09.

You can still attend and pay on the gate but you will be put in General Camping. You could still visit the MHF crowd I'm sure scottie and an99uk will make you very welcome.

As booking has now closed, the following members who were unconfirmed on the MHF list for this show and are not on Warners list either, have now been deleted from our list.

jbs61
CLS
nomad76


----------



## Jezport

We have our tickets


----------



## scottie

*pickering show*

Hi All

We have some members who think they have booked to camp with MHF at Pickering Show but warners records say otherwise.could the following members please check their booking/ticket and let us know as well please

charleyfen and kenny 
are not booked at all. If you think you have to have MHF tickets then they need to contact Warners directly URGENTLY.

scottie.


----------



## Walton

*Northern Show (Help!!!!)*

Just realised last night that we will be passing Pickering on the Sunday afternoon of the show on our way to a Haven site in the Whitby area for a week.

1. If we got an earlier boat, is there secure parking for motorhomes if we stopped on the way through?
2. Is an afternoon enough time to spend at the show?
3. How easy would it be to get public transport from Whitby to Pickering?
4. How far out of Pickering is the show?
5. What time doed the show finish on Monday?

Sorry for all the questions, but we have never been at a show and would like to take one in as we are already on the mainland.

Thanks

Walton


----------



## aldhp21

1. There's plenty of parking for day visitors at Pickering.

2 Depends on what your looking for. If your going to look at a lot of MHs you probably need a full day but half a day will be enough to look at the stalls/shops I would think. (Unless you dawdle like me wife)

3 You can get the steam train from Whitby to Pickering station (well worth doing) and then its about 10 to 15 minute walk to the show ground.

4 About 10 to 15 minutes

5 Don't know

Cheers
Alan


----------



## b16duv

hi Walton,

I thought the show was only Friday to Sunday, but camping was from Thursday to Monday.

I'm sure one of the rally organisers will confirm either way

David


----------



## scottie

*Northern Show (Help!!!!)*

Hi Walton
To try and answer your questions.

1) There is plenty of day parking,
2)If you want value for your money you need a full day 
3)about 10/15 mins.
4)the show will finish at 4pm on sunday,no show monday

If you did get an early ferry you could camp over night at the gereral camping,too late to book group camp.
Scottie
Rally Marshal for Pickering Show


----------



## Zepp

*Pickering*

I plan to go and look at a motorhome on Wedensday in Nottingham.

If all is ok and I buy it on my way back north I was thinking of stopping at the northern motorhome show to get some extra's fitted I need. I was hoping to get a reverse camera , solar panel , sat dish and gasflo system fitted can I get all these fitted at the show.

One other thing does the gate price include camping fee as Ive never been to a show before so if you see someone looking very lost trying to park a L/H tag axle deffleffs esprite please shout if Im going to hit your van lol ( never drove a motorhome before ) and feel free to drop in and give me some much needed advice.

Regards and thx in adv Paul


----------



## ytank

you will get all that you need there put you will to pay for camping pitch good look in getting your van


----------



## scottie

*pickering show*

Hi Paul
I am sure if gaslow is going to pickering but he went last year,I would advise booking/staying at least 1 night in the general camping area to have all that work done,if you do come,come over and say hi at the mhf camping area.
scottie
rally marshal for pickering show (MHF)


----------



## Zepp

Hi and thanx for advice ytank


Hi George and Angie 

I was planning to visit the mhf camping area to say hello and get a few tips as this will be my first motorhome and Im a complete novice .

Thx for advice 


Paul


----------



## Sonesta

Zepp said:


> I was planning to visit the mhf camping area to say hello and get a few tips as this will be my first motorhome and Im a complete novice .
> 
> Thx for advice
> 
> Paul


Hi Zepp,

Welcome to motorhoming and it will be lovely to meet you at the Pickering show.

We bought our very first motorhome 5 years ago and we have never looked back. We just love the freedom of owning our own little holiday home on wheels and enjoy it so much more than any other style of holidaying. To be honest we did not have a clue either about anything to do with motorhomes or caravanning etc when we bought ours but we soon got the hang of things and learning as we went along was all part of the fun. Of course joining MHF helped enormously too as everyone is so willing to help and advise you if you come across any obstacles or problems.

Anyway, look forward to meeting you at Pickering and let's just hope the weather is kind to us all.

Sue


----------



## Zepp

Hi Sue 
Thanx for the welcome , Im looking forward to meeting everyone and as I said above I have to pick the van up by myself so I will be a little nervous driving such a big motorhome and a lefthand drive.

Im hoping to get alot of advice at the show and from this forum , I have been made very welcome here by everyone thx to all.

Paul


----------



## aldhp21

On the Sunday we have my sister in law and husband coming over for the day. 

They are not bothered about going into the show itself, but just want to pop in for a couple of hours to say hello. Where is the best place for them to park, would that be in the normal showground parking (and if so is there a charge?)

Thanks
Alan


----------



## scottie

*pickering show*

Hi Alan
You have a PM
scottie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldhp21 said:


> On the Sunday we have my sister in law and husband coming over for the day.
> 
> They are not bothered about going into the show itself, but just want to pop in for a couple of hours to say hello. Where is the best place for them to park, would that be in the normal showground parking (and if so is there a charge?)
> 
> Thanks
> Alan


I should imagine it would better if you popped out, with a pass out, otherwise I should think they'd have to pay full whack to get in MH or not, but I sit to be corrected on that.

Kev.


----------



## scottie

*pickering show*

Hi All

We will be at Pickering show ground Wednesday afternoon, we can be contacted by
Phone and Skype.

Skype user name is gtcm42 , and phone is 077277295583.

scottie.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi there Scottie,

We are hoping to arrive on the Thursday morning - so can you please tell me exactly what time we will be allowed onto the site? Also, if we decide to bring our smart car with us, would that be a problem?

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## Hezbez

I've managed to get some leave from work so we're coming to Pickering! 

Unfortunately we won't be able to join the MHF group as we weren't able to pre-book, so I assume we'll get put into another area.
Will we be reasonably near you guys, to come and say hello?

Is there a provision for emptying your toilet and fresh water available at the show?

Also, does the camping fee include daily admission to the show?

(Can you tell we're new to all this!)

Thanks!


----------



## scottie

*pickering show*

Hi Sue and Hez
ladies first,The gates open at 8am until 9pm on thursday,we will find a place for the car,so see you bright and early thursday,as i said I will keep you as near the road as possible.

Hez
your answers are.yes,yes,yes and yes,you will be in gereral camping,they normally have toilets and showers,water and toilet emptying tanks,and entry to the show is included in the price,you pay extra for the main intertainment,and come and see us when you get there.

scottie


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Scottie,

Thanks for the reply.

And for the record......I am also a lady.....well, I was last time I looked  
(Lots of people assume Hezbez is a guy, must be something about the name :?)


----------



## scottie

*pickering show*

Hi Hez
Very Very Sorry.
        
scottie


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Scottie,

I too thank you for your reply and thanks again for offering to put us near to the road. Don't worry if this is not possible though as I am sure you have enough organising to do without the extra task of trying to accomodate individual needs and my scooter is fine on grass. 

I am really looking forward to Pickering and meeting everyone and I just love the atmosphere of these shows 

By the way Hezbez, before I started to sign my name Sue at the end of my posts I also was often mistaken for being a male! I guess my username must have macho connotations like yours ? So I do sympathise with you lol. :lol:

Hope to see you sometime over the weekend.

Sue


----------



## ytank

*are you going to pickering show*

are you going to the show this weekend if you please post back yes so we can see who is going and how many mhf members will be there :roll:

thanks tank

for taking the time to have a look


----------



## dillon

Hi ytank

If you go in to the rallies section pick the pickering one scroll down and click on attendes for the list

we will be their on friday afternoon

Stuart & Carol


----------



## ytank

i was not on about the mhf camping pitch just to the amount that are going


----------



## CliveMott

Yes


----------



## paulmold

We will be there but in the C&CC area.


----------



## quartet

*Badge*

Hi
Wondered if those going might want to wear a badge?
Just a thought!
Some might want to remain incognito...lol
Badge


----------



## leseduts

We should be there on Friday, but will go in the car as we have not unloaded the MH since arriving home.


----------



## TeamHymer

We'll be there from Friday lunchtime, but stopping in the Hymer Club International area. Hoping to pick up tips for our first continental trip in September. Will of course have a MHF sticker in the window to identify ourselves to any other members of the site. Call in for a beer if you are passing. Cheers. Peter & Kay


----------



## an99uk

*Badge to print*

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/attach_mod/files/badge_small_119.jpg

Open link, copy to word document and then you can add your name.
Can be made into a badge or name plate for you van window.


----------



## suedew

Will be there on the Sunday
Sue n John


----------



## Pammy

We will be there on Thursday but in the MCC area.

Motorhomefacts sticker in the bathroom window.

Pammy


----------



## trevorf

Spending Wednesday & Thursday nights at CC site Hawes. Will be there Friday morning.

Trevor & Julie


----------



## wasfitonce

*Pickering show - wet fields*

Pickering Show, will we need to bring a tow rope if this rain in Devon reaches Yorkshire ? What are the ground conditions like at the show ground after rain ?

Making a week of it in Yorkshire and visiting the show and hopefully do a deal!

See you there.

Paul and Ann

Have not booked for the four nights ,am I right we can turn up on Thursday and join the mob!


----------



## trevorf

Well last year it rained constantly for about 3 months prior to the show and we managed - just !!!!

No where near the amount of rain this summer so not predicting any problems.


----------



## georgiemac

I rang Warners as we found we could at the last minute - they said absolutely no problem, just turn up - however we will have to ptch in the general area as all the pitches in MHF are allocated, we hope to go Friday lunchtime, may see you there! Dont know about the ground - when we went last year the weather was good.


----------



## clianthus

Hi paulann

As georgiemac says you can turn up and pay on the gate but you will be pitched in General Camping not with MHFacts. Unfortunately Club booking closed on the 26th June.

You should be able to make yourself known to the MHF crew though. I'm sure scottie and an99uk (George and Angie) our rally marshalls will make you very welcome.


----------



## domannhal

Hi, arriving at the show on Thursday afternoon, is it worth bringing bicycles with us? We would want quiet roads not heavy traffic.


----------



## trevorf

There are some quiet back roads to the East but the road past the show ground is a main route into Pickering and will be very busy.


----------



## jetski

the only problem camping in the general area last year
was we lost the motorhome .when we parked up it was about a quater full
on returning it was full and dark took us an hour to find it !


----------



## Jezport

We will get there on Friday around 5 or 6 ish.


----------



## aldhp21

We're travelling up tonight but it'll be too late to get into the ground. So we'll park up somewhere and mosey on in 9 ish tomorrow morning.

Alan & Sue

ps Weather doesn't look to promising!!! :roll:


----------



## trevorf

Weather forecast looks bad for Friday but better for Saturday!

Trevor


----------



## Sonesta

Hi everyone,

We will set off tomorrow morning and all being well we should arrive some time around lunchtime. 

I am just praying that the weather is not as bad as we all envisage as it would be lovely to enjoy the sunshine and sit outside wouldn't it? Still never mind I am sure we will all have a great time and will make the most of the weekend.

By the way Scottie we are going to bring the Smart car with us, so I hope that is not going to cause a problem for you? We fancy a drive around the Yorkshire Moors during our stay and it would be easier going off in the car than the MH.

See you all soon. 

Sue & Gilbert


----------



## tanktop

Hi all

We are thinking of coming down to the Pickering show . Reading the posts it looks as if we will be able to turn up , pay at the gate, and get a pitch although not in the MHF area. Is there room to put up the awning as we would like to bring our 2 granddaughters with us?

Tanktop


----------



## tanktop

*pickering rally*

Hi
Thinking of going to pickering. Can anyone tell me if you can add a tent to motorhome at this rally, sorry but I haven't been before.
thanks Tanktop


----------



## scottie

*pickering show*

Hi Tanktop
are you talking pup tent at the side of the van or what.
scottie


----------



## tanktop

*Re: pickering show*



scottie said:


> Hi Tanktop
> are you talking pup tent at the side of the van or what.
> scottie


Hi Scottie
No, talking about awning tent but didn't want to say awning in case misconstrued as wind out. Want to take granddaughters with us.
Thanks Tanktop


----------



## scottie

*pickering show*

Hi Tanktop
Your drive away awning will be ok,should be no problem,who are you camping with or are you in general camping, if general camping tell them when they site you have an awning .
scottie


----------



## NorthernSoul45

*Pickering Show*

Hi, 
Can anyone tell me if there are any water points to fill up at? :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Pickering Show*



NorthernSoul45 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me if there are any water points to fill up at? :roll:


Yes there will be water taps in whatever area you are placed.

Jacquie


----------



## tanktop

*Re: pickering show*



scottie said:


> Hi Tanktop
> Your drive away awning will be ok,should be no problem,who are you camping with or are you in general camping, if general camping tell them when they site you have an awning .
> scottie


Thanks Scottie
We were hoping to just turn up and pay at gate so presume we will be in the general area but will look out for Motorhome Facts site. Hope to see you there.
Tanktop


----------



## Hezbez

Late arrivals?

What's the latest time in the afternoon/evening that we can arrive and still get in to the general camping area? Probably tomorrow (Thursday) or maybe Friday if I don't get all the housework up to date tomorrow :roll:


----------



## clianthus

Hi Hezbez

Warners camping information says "The gates close at 9pm subject to weather conditions" .

Not really sure what they mean about weather conditions but I would just presume they shut at 9pm :roll:


----------



## scottie

*pickering show*

GOOD MORNING CAMPERS

The sun is shineing the sky is blue and we are sitting waiting for you.

Directions: If possible avoid Pickering Town centre because of road works.
On entering the show ground at gate 1 continue as directed towards the entertainment building/pay tent.

Watch out for Yellow MHF waymarkers at road side.

Turn right after pay tent as if heading to large building, Northern Events Arena. Pass large gravel road on right and take next small tarmac road on your right. Follow the road round almost in a "U" shape until you see us.
We are situated between toilet block 12 & 13.

See you soon

scottie


----------



## ytank

*its looks like a wet weekend for pickering show*

i have me wellies in the back at all times we mite need them this time


----------



## scottie

*pickering show*

Good Morning campers

This morning you will need your wellies,rained all night ground now wet.
still we are waiting for you with a smile.   

Hi
ytank.

me too always bring them,but no wet legs or waterproof jacket,they are at home.    
scottie


----------



## Chascass

Hi Scottie
We have decided not to arrive until a.m. tomorrow morning (torrential rain here) could you give a update tomorrow morning on the access situation on site.

Thanks Charlie


----------



## scottie

*pickering show*

Hi chascas
The rain stopped just after lunch,windy but dry our pitch is good no problems at all.
scottie


----------



## 117833

*pickering show*

hi , this is my first posting so sorry if i have done anything wrong.
We are hoping to have our first overnight family trip in my recently aquired van (swift royal 540). Are there likely to be problems getting on site ? do you park on grass or is there hardstanding and can any one give me an update on the conditions ? ..... i have been watching the forecast which isnt inspiring , is the show likely to be cancelled or could we get turned away


----------



## an99uk

*Pickering update*

Hi Allerdalechef

Pickering up date especially for you.

The weather Thursday night was awful, it did not stop raining until 12 noon today. The wind is quite strong and gusty at times but that has meant that the ground had dried out quite well.

All the camping is on grass but the general camping area and MHF rally
pitch are on hard ground.
We do not envisage that we will need the tractor to pull anyone out but there are plenty of them if we get stuck.

The show itself is well attended, small, but everything is represented.

If you come, do come over and introduce yourself, you will be made very welcome.


----------



## scottie

*pickering show*

Good Morning campers

A bit grey,a bit breezy,and,a little rain overnight,but we don't mind that,
see you soon.
scottie


----------



## Annsman

Is the area where the stalls and exhibits are very muddy? We are coming over tomorrow with some friends and they are looking for a new van and we are going round the accessories. I don't mind the odd mud puddle where one might lay ones' cloak for a lady, but I can't be doing with a swamp! If I wanted to wade through mud and have a good time I'd go to Glastonbury, where at least I could be sure of some decent drugs to take the edge off things! :wink:


----------



## scottie

*pickering show*

The carpark is on grass and is firm and dry.

In the show itself, Walter Raleigh skills with a cloak are not required.
There is ample straw and bark chips down. The damper areas are easy to avoid.
The area around the sale vans if again firm and dry.

I can't speak for the supply of wacky baccy/drugs etc because the smell of rubbing linament/Old Spice and hotdogs with onions is masking any telltale signs.

If you get time please do come and say hello, you will be very welcome.


----------



## Annsman

Thanks George, we will call in and say hello.

Steve


----------



## Polo

*Pickering*

Hi everyone. We hope you have enjoyed your time at the Show despite some dampings!!! Sorry we haven't been over to see you, but we have been a tad busy, and a bit zonked when we finished our duty. Take care all of you and have safe journeys home, and we hope to be able to catch up with more of you soon.

Polo and the other half Ray


----------



## Sonesta

Hi there,

We are up at Pickering at the moment camped with the MHF group and we are having a really nice weekend despite the disappointing weather. We have met some lovely people and its great to put faces to names. Angie and George have done a grand job of organising this rally and I have yet to see Angie NOT smiling! What a lovely couple they are?  

Anyway, It looks like today is going to be a decent day weatherwise and the forecast is reporting that we are in for a nice sunny end to the day, so If they've got it right then it's deffo a bbq tonight for us. Who know's, if the weather stays nice we may all get to sit in the gazebo later and enjoy a MHF get together?  

We have seen some fantastic motorhomes for sale at the show and we have seen one called Endeavour by RS motorhomes that was really fantastic inside, however with a price tag of £115,000 I doubt somehow that we will be trading our Auto Trail in!!!!!

If anyone is thinking of visiting the last day of the show today, then why not pop along as I think this will be the best day weatherwise.

Sue


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

OKAY then what was the verdict on the show?.

Weather aside was it much of a muchness ?.

I was a disappointed with the entertainment, well the PA actually if you were sat at the side you could not hear properly, especially the comic Lee Lard catching only the jokes he spoke loudly enough on.
P.J. Proby was nearly as funny as the Grumbleweeds, muttering away in a Texan? accsent couldn't understand a word he was saying, Oh he cant sing either he has had a lot of mileage out of his one hit!, he creased me up!!.

What happened to Freddie Starr sat there waiting and on came the Grumbleweeds, no problem as they were their usual bonkers selfs, and had the audience in stitches. But when we picked up the show tickets from the info tent, they never said Mr Starr would not be appearing and there were no signs that I noticed, and they never said anything when given the tickets to say anything about the star act had changed.
Ok they can hide behind the small print in the ticket, but a bit of info would not have gone amiss, or did they announce it and I have I missed it?


----------



## lucy2

I didnt go last year, and wont be going next year. All I can say is 'Bring back York please Warners'


----------



## Jezport

lucy2 said:


> I didnt go last year, and wont be going next year. All I can say is 'Bring back York please Warners'


Last year was attended by more traders than this year.


----------



## lucy2

Jezport said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt go last year, and wont be going next year. All I can say is 'Bring back York please Warners'
> 
> 
> 
> Last year was attended by more traders than this year.
Click to expand...

 I agree as when I walked round there were a lot of numbered pitchs without any exhibitor set up on them. I also feel that the event has outgrown the venue.


----------



## dillon

Hi All

As this was our first meet with MHF despite the rain we had a really great time, as Sonesta said we met some lovely people and we now know what some of you look like 8O 8O
We would like to say a special thanks to Angie and George very nice people who made us very welcome   

Carol & Stuart


----------



## bjderbys

A big thank you to Angie and George for another excellent and friendly rally.
We met up with some old friends and made a few more new ones as well. 

John & Christine


----------



## trevorf

Hi all, 

Arrived back home after Pickering show. Great to see old friends again and also meet new ones. 
Big thanks to George & Angie for their usual excellent marshalling and hospitality. 
Weather was a bit mixed but turned good for the get together Sunday evening, haven't laughed so much in ages, Sue (Sonesta) you are a star, love you to bits :lol: :lol: :lol: "Is it raining" :lol: :lol: :lol: Shame about the red wine all over you nice white shawl !!! 

Looking forward to the next one. 

Trevor & Julie


----------



## georgiemac

Didn't get to meet you all at Pickering, but did get to the Sat. nights entertainment - verdict -Lee Lard was hilarious, near the knuckle but funny, What the heck has happened to PJ Proby? talking about waccy baccy I think he had been on something, I saw him a couple of years ago and he has really gone down the nick since then, couldn't believe what I was hearing. Grumbleweeds fantastic - the best Cher imitation I have ever seen? The question remains though what DID he do with IT?


----------



## Sonesta

Hi everyone,

Well hubby and I are back home now after having enjoyed a really great weekend and I echo Trevors feelings about George and Angie's hospitality. They both did a grand job and I am so glad we managed to have the sunday night get together in the gazebo. Oh what a fun night it was and It was lovely to meet so many nice and friendly people. Trouble is I went a little bit OTT with that box of red wine and boy oh boy did I have a massive hangover when I woke up the following morning! I really do not remember the short walk home from the gazebo to our MH!!!!!!!! Apparently JimM (AKA Rab C Nesbit :lol: ) gallantly escorted me home but I remember nothing! :lol: So thank you JimM for ensuring I arrived home safely - you are a true gentleman and I just hope I did not show myself up too much whilst in my inebriated state!!!!! LOL :lol: 

Trevor re my white shawl ....... I got the shock of my life the next morning as I was still wearing it 8O and my first reaction was sheer terror as at first glance through my bleary and bloodshot eyes I looked like I'd become the latest victim in the chainsaw massacre!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I bet for the rest of your life now Trevor, whenever it starts to rain you will shout out to Julie ..... "Its RAINING!!!!" Hee hee! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## Sonesta

georgiemac said:


> Didn't get to meet you all at Pickering, but did get to the Sat. nights entertainment - verdict -Lee Lard was hilarious, near the knuckle but funny, What the heck has happened to PJ Proby? talking about waccy baccy I think he had been on something, I saw him a couple of years ago and he has really gone down the nick since then, couldn't believe what I was hearing. Grumbleweeds fantastic - the best Cher imitation I have ever seen? The question remains though what DID he do with IT?


Hee hee - I too wondered what he did with IT and wherever IT went it was some hiding place that's for sure!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I agree with you about Lee Lard he was very funny and he really made the night. We were sat next to a man who was literally crying with laughter at him and listening to this guy roar just made Lee's jokes and sense of humour even funnier! My sides were literally aching by the end of his act! :lol: :lol: :lol:

PJ Proby was very weird to say the least and I found myself going hot under the collar with embarassment at some of his antics and when he confused his glass of water (or maybe it was neat gin) with his microphone and tried to talk into it, I thought this was obviously one very confused guy!!!! 8O He must be getting on in years though so I did find myself feeling rather sorry for the poor man and I just wonder if maybe it was his age or something???

I was disappointed that Freddy Star did not turn up though as I used to really love Freddy in his hey day but despite that, we still enjoyed the night!

Sue


----------



## alandsue

Many thanks to George and Angie for organising a great weekend and to all the wonderful people we met. Apologies for not staying the course in the gazebo but was spending more time at the loo  than in the gazebo. Used to be able to go all night without attending to ablutions, nowadays just go - (all night). Look forward to meeting you all at future events.

Alan


----------



## domannhal

It was also our first time on a MHF RALLY, and it won't be our last. George and Angie were marvellous stewards, and the quiz,which enabled us to get to know each other, was a brilliant idea, and the gift of rain capes also.They were invaluable when we got caught in torrential rain whilst walking to Pickering. Pickering was a lovely place and was well woth a visit. Oh, by the way,Angie, we had a very quiet journey back, thanks for the packers! As for the Entertainment, we did'nt buy tickets for Saturday, but the rest of the free entertainment was excellent, especially the Multi talented Beardsmiths on the Sunday night. They would win Britains got talent any time. Before I go I'd like to say "it's raining", "it's raining" and again "it's raining"!!!! Sorry Sonesta :roll:


----------



## PlanetGen

I heard Freddie was having fun in the beer tent during the day which would explain him not being there in the eve! 
Despite the very wet weather, as a trader I had a lot of fun! We supported MTC and Motorama and met some interesting people!


----------



## supernan

*re pickering*

 [had a great time at pickering could not thank george&angie enough for all there help they go out of there way to make sure everything goes like clockwork and if its not they make sure all is well aso a big thankyou to jimm you all made sure our friends were ok they had a few hickups,  but with all your help they were ironed out . The saturday evenig entertainment wasn,t up to much LEE LARD was good P J PROBY well passed his sell by date was a embarresment really and what can i say about FREDDIE STARhe should be blacklisted its not the 1st or 2nd time we have had tickets to watch a show and he,s nor turned up but the grumbleweeds were just as goood if not better anyway ive had me moan now ,We met some old friend &some new ones so we had a good time looking forward to seeing you all again ,thankyou once again to george&angie for everything 
love to you all  supernan (doreen&dave =12] [ /size]


----------



## Hezbez

It was good to meet up with some of our MHF friends in person over the weekend.

Big thanks to George and Angie who were great hosts/marshalls.

Orders from ex-Pats will be taken for the next rally we make it to 'South of the border':

Lorne (square) sausage
Black pudding
Tattie scones
Irn Bru

etc etc


----------



## aldhp21

Can I also add my thanks for a great weekend and an extra special
thank you for the tireless work from George and Angie.

Apologies for not staying out at the gazebo on the Sunday night, but being from the tropical south we feel the cold (geez that was freezing out there!!)

Not many low points in the weekend,
The weather being the main one, especially on the Friday.
Me falling off the ladder trying to fit the ariel. Took me 20 minutes to fit. Wasn't a good idea to try and hang on to it!!!
My mallet severely giving up the ghost. Left it as a memento for Rab C.

High points
The huge fat sausage rolls from bakers in Pickering,
The fish and chips at the Magpie Café in Whitby,
Grumbleweeds were fantastic, loved the wasp music!!
Our new mate Barney the retriever from next door. Kept me company whilst I bbq’ed.
Rab C keeping us entertained

Thoroughly enjoyed weekend, and thanks again George and Angie.

Cheers
Alan & Sue


----------



## tombo5609

*Pickering Show*

I would just like to say thanks to Scottie and Angie for all there help and information in the inclement weather at the Pickering show.

Well done, Tom & Cynthia.


----------



## ICDSUN

Hi

Big Thanks to Angie and George for excellent marshalldom!!!!

Pam & Chris


----------



## SteveandSue

This was our first rally/show - thanks to all for making us welcome - and particularly George & Angie - Look forward to seeing you at Lincoln
Sue & Steve


----------



## an99uk

*Pickering rally*

The weather was awful but the company was fantastic.

Thank you very much to everyone who attended the MHF Pickering Rally, and for your kind words. You were all very well behaved and your friendships will be treasured forever. It was a pleasure to be your marshall. You are all stars.

Special mention to Sue, Sonesta for providing us with the laughs on Sunday evening. I will not be able to say the words "Its Raining" again without remembering you and the laughter. (I have some very good stain removing tips if you are interested)
You are a special star.

The winner of the quiz, "draw a Pub sign" was won jointly by BJ Derbys and Jesport's children. 
The standard of artwork was brilliant in MOST cases, but the important thing was you joined in. You know who you are. 
Well done to everyone.

Hope to see you all at the Global and/or Lincoln where I hope we can better the experience.


----------

